
Want to Get Rich? Be (Moderately) Happy - nreece
http://finance.yahoo.com/expert/article/moneyhappy/65460
======
zaidf
Of course he's not happy. Nobody's happy in this town except for the losers.
Look at me, I'm miserable... that's why I'm rich. --Ari Gold(Entourage)

------
Hexstream
Moral of the story: If you think you're happy 10/10, you're probably just
delusional.

"In addition, just as the physiological arousal associated with chronic stress
takes a toll on health, so too can the sustained arousal of intense positive
emotions, Diener suggests."

No silver bullet...

